# Why does my DTG print fades after first wash?



## Igwe1 (Dec 4, 2014)

Hello, please I need help as to why my DTG print fades off after the first wash. I used the Kornit printer on a polyester t-shirt after applying the poly-treatment, but the design won't stay long after the first wash as it fades and frustrating.

Thanks


----------



## tshirtspluz (Oct 6, 2018)

Are you using Dri Fit shirts?


----------



## DTG.Dave (Jan 23, 2019)

Igwe1 said:


> Hello, please I need help as to why my DTG print fades off after the first wash. I used the Kornit printer on a polyester t-shirt after applying the poly-treatment, but the design won't stay long after the first wash as it fades and frustrating.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,

What's your curing process?


----------

